# EUR - European Lithium



## System (23 September 2010)

Paynes Find Gold, based in Perth, is focused on the definition and development of gold deposits at the historic Payne's Find discovery in Western Australia.

http://www.paynesfindgold.com


----------



## System (16 September 2016)

On September 16th, 2016, Paynes Find Gold Limited (PNE) changed its name and ASX code to European Lithium Limited (EUR).


----------



## rdncoic (13 November 2016)

System said:


> Paynes Find Gold, based in Perth, is focused on the definition and development of gold deposits at the historic Payne's Find discovery in Western Australia.
> 
> http://www.paynesfindgold.com




Yes now we are EUR European Lithium


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 November 2017)

EUR more than doubled on a miniscule 11 mt Li resource in Austra. Over half a billion shares issued with no production plant, no decision to build one yet and very little cash in bank. Really thought that would withdraw interest but anything Li is going hard lately. Doubled in price in 7 trading days is nice work if you get it. I didn't.


----------



## Wysiwyg (29 November 2017)

Unreal. 150% in 8 trading days. Gapping to get on as the word spreads. The big stacks will pull soon I reckon.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 December 2017)

200% in 9 trading days. I'm in. (just pulling the puppet master's chain, lol)


----------



## skyhigh (1 December 2017)

Wysiwyg said:


> EUR more than doubled on a miniscule 11 mt Li resource in Austra. Over half a billion shares issued with no production plant, no decision to build one yet and very little cash in bank. Really thought that would withdraw interest but anything Li is going hard lately. Doubled in price in 7 trading days is nice work if you get it. I didn't.



Will this have any positive rub off on Cervantes Corporation who bought their Gold project


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 December 2017)

skyhigh said:


> Will this have any positive rub off on Cervantes Corporation who bought their Gold project



I don't know but I think not.


----------



## skyQuake (1 December 2017)

Good stocks go up right?
lol


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 December 2017)

Over 300% share price gain in 10 trading days. Tend to think Christmas bonus is ready for the early birds.


----------



## OmegaTrader (2 December 2017)

lol hope the bubble doesn't burst by the end of the month






someone is buying big..


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 December 2017)

383% gain in 11 trading days. Okay I don't think it is time to cash in profits. (reverse psychology should work )


----------



## OmegaTrader (4 December 2017)

no no keep going !! until the end of the year haha


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 January 2021)

In a trading halt, requested pending an announcement regarding a proposed *capital raising*.


> a mining exploration and development company which wholly owns the Wolfsberg Lithium Project located in Carinthia, 270 km south of Vienna, Austria.




Allocation in Sept to _*quality Institutional and Strategic Shareholders,*_ raising approximately A$2.1m (before costs) at $0.045 per share, with SPP following (extended 30/10, 17/11, 03/12 and 08/12) (!)

Talking about the Austrian Lithium story then, but as well ... 
_"*EUR secures E47/4144 in ballot under the WA Mining Act *held on 18 September 2020" ._
leaky, leaky. send money.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 January 2021)

and more in the door







> received commitments to raise A$7 million through a placement to sophisticated investors at $0.05 per share




got to 13c this morning


----------



## Swervin Mervin (23 September 2021)

Not much chatter on EUR. Can it finally break through 10c?


----------



## qldfrog (2 November 2021)

Would be very interested in more news here.broke thru 12.5c and in trading halt
Hopefully for good news this time.
They just did a capital raising so hope we are fine there and we are in for a more positive event


----------



## peter2 (5 November 2021)

In response to question from @qldfrog . I've had no interest in trading *EUR,* considering it a 3rd rate lithium company. 

*EUR* has checkered past as a micro cap trying it's hand at several projects before trying the current Austrian (not Australian) lithium project. I've lost count of the many pump&dumps *EUR* has had over the past few years. You can see them on the weekly chart. This is not an attractive chart for a medium term trader. 






Looking at the daily chart, *EUR* would have come to my attention on the HVBB at (1) which was also a BO bar. The past price history would have turned me off this chart. I'd anticipate another P&D. This happens a few bars later but price doesn't go below the BO level. By this time the chart is forgotten by me until the HVBB at (2). This is more interesting as price looks likely to go past 0.10. It did but again sells off to go below 0.09. I wouldn't have been able to hold through that dip. (Result BE or small loss)

*EUR* appears again in my scans at (3). I did consider a trade here but passed on it due to poor price history. 






I'm not disappointed with missing out here.


----------



## Chief Wigam (10 April 2022)

I picked up some at the capital raise at 13c which was heavily oversubsribed and the raise was increased from $20 to $30M as a result. Perfectly placed battery grade Li producer (to be shortly) in Austria, right at the heart of the European auto-makers EV revolution.

Still low MC considering how advanced their project is in Austria - with Ukraine a bonus.









						Complete List of Lithium Stock ASX By Market Cap (2022)
					

In Australia, there are almost 60 ASX-listed lithium companies and Investors have turned bullish on these lithium blue-chip stocks In 2022




					finasko.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 August 2022)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Not much chatter on EUR. Can it finally break through 10c?



_can it indeed_?

EUROPEAN LITHIUM PARTNERS WITH* BMW AG* TO SUPPLY BATTERY GRADE LITHIUM HYDROXIDE

Highlights
• EUR to provide exclusive rights to supply battery grade lithium hydroxide;
• MoU establishes understanding to negotiate final commercial terms, including US$15m prepayment

_EUR and BMW AG will work together to negotiate suitable commercial terms for BMW AG to purchase the LiOH produced by EUR. EUR grants BMW AG the first right to purchase 100% of the LiOH produced from the identified resources. 

In the event both parties agree to a binding contract, BMW AG will make an upfront payment of US$15 million, which will be repaid through equal set offs against LiOH delivered to BMW AG...

The parties are currently negotiating binding agreements, and no assurance is given that the any binding agreements will be entered into. _


----------



## noirua (31 October 2022)




----------

